# Redwood House



## Tony (Oct 19, 2014)

This is at the Texas State Fair. I have never seen the ones in California, this is probably as close as I will get. It's surely something to see!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Oct 19, 2014)

That's a small one. We drove through one in California that the road went through, and got gas at a filling station that was a redwood tree. Huge things those redwoods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 19, 2014)

When I lived in Kali, I went to the Redwood forest. Awe inspiring to say the least...

And I drove through the tree too...pretty huge tree!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

